# TRT - Annual Checkup!!!



## Mr. Clean (Feb 25, 2015)

I'm 47 been on TRT for about a year.  MD prescribed Test Cyp @ 200mg/week.  About 5 months ago I have been supplementing to take it to 650mg/week.  Workout hard 5-6 days week and diet is tight.  Getting ready to run a cycle of  TrenE and Test E.  Doc had nurse call me to schedule a annual physical for end of April.  WTF!  I just want to fly under the radar and have him keep renewing the script.  I was planning on taking a break 3-4 month maintenance break starting Sept.  What should I do.... any advice?


----------



## trodizzle (Feb 25, 2015)

When did you plan to start and end your cycle?
Are you running an AI?
Tren can cause your lipids to get out of whack, so if he runs tests for that it could cause alarm.
Maybe taper off the higher doses a month or so prior and to back to the 200?
If he runs your bloods and sees your test through the roof, and he thinks you are running the 200 he gave you, he may cut you back, you don't want that.

Just some thoughts.


----------



## Mr. Clean (Feb 25, 2015)

For an AI (Anastrozole) I take 0.5 ml every three days.  I got the physical moved up to March 23rd.  This gives me 4 weeks to taper down the Test Cyp from 650mg/week to 200mg/week.  Any suggestions on best way to taper down the next 4 weeks?  Should I not pin the last two weeks at all?  Would like my labs to show my test in the 400-500 range.

Example for Test Cyp taper....

Week 1: 400 mg/week
Week 2: 300 mg/week
Week 3: 200 mg/week
Week 4: 200/mg week

... or should I do 0 mg/week for 3rd and/or 4th week?

Obviously wont be starting the TrenE / TestE cycle until after the physical.


----------



## trodizzle (Feb 25, 2015)

Why not just taper down to the DR prescribed dosage closer to the appointment?
Do you anticipate he will want bloodwork?
When I get physicals/checkups they usually don't order bloods unless I'm feeling shitty or have issues (as it costs you and I money). If you go in feeling great and having nothing to report I've never had them just automatically require bloodwork to be ran. If he isn't going to order bloods I would just stick with what you're doing.


----------



## Mr. Clean (Feb 25, 2015)

You're probably right.  I just assumed he would order blood work since its been a year since last check up.  The last blood work I had done was in October. Thanks for your help bro!  Appreciate your time.


----------



## trodizzle (Feb 25, 2015)

Mr. Clean said:


> You're probably right.  I just assumed he would order blood work since its been a year since last check up.  The last blood work I had done was in October. Thanks for your help bro!  Appreciate your time.



Usually they want you to fast before blood work. So I would call and ask, play dumb. "Hey, I had an appointment/checkup on X date and I was wondering if I should fast for blood work the same day or if that won't be needed?" Something along those lines. Play the game brah! It could vary on Dr. as well. A TRT specialist and they may get bloods no matter what. A general physical who has you on TRT may not. Could vary just giving you some things to consider. Hope this helps.


----------



## transcend2007 (Feb 26, 2015)

Hey Clean, I'd keep in mind that you pay for this service.  If you just had blood work 4 months ago there is no need to have it again.  Same for scheduling your appointment.  You control when you see them.

I've been on trt for 4 years and my doc knows full well I cycle.


----------



## Mr. Clean (Feb 26, 2015)

yep. Doc has requested blood work; cbc, testosterone, lipids, cholesterol, etc...

I'd want to get test levels down to normal dosage. If I'm taking 650mg week now, and prescribed dosage is 200 mg week, what's the best way to get to normal range before appointment on 3/23?  

Trying to avoid a crazy test results because tapered too fast or too slow. 

Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## trodizzle (Feb 26, 2015)

Personally, If it was me, I'd lower my shit back to the prescribed dosage 4 weeks prior.


----------



## juuced (Mar 2, 2015)

you might even need to go back to your prescribed does for 4 weeks and even skip a does the week before you go in.  just to make sure.
its better to test low.


----------



## halfwit (Mar 3, 2015)

Go to your TRT dose NOW.  A week before you head in, order a private one so you have the peace of mind KNOWING that you won't pop high.  Tapering will keep you above the normal ranges, so come down at least 4 weeks in advance.  

If you still pop higher than you like on the private test, just call in and make something up and tell them you have to reschedule. I've been doing it this way for several years as my doctor will pull the script if he has proof of supraphysiological levels - and insurance takes note too.  

My .02c


----------



## IHI (Mar 5, 2015)

Kind of went through that myself, only doing 100ml/wk, but I tried splitting that to 50/50 twice a week and we had a busy few weeks and it kind of got pushed off..plus I knew I had a lab coming up and for whatever reason specialist said we have to make sure we're in the right range so insurance covers it...my insurance only covers doc visits/labs but not medicine/utensils.

So had a skipped week, my birthday party Saturday night that I got tricked into getting drunk drunk. lack of sleep that night, went into work sunday night (third shifter) and then had blood drawn that next morning...my T was CRASHED!!! Lower than it was before I started my endeavor. Think it was 201.

Just had to get new lab Monday and have been doing 120ml/wk for about a month experimenting for myself, had shot last Thursday and this past Monday was 797...physically/mentally I feel phenominal...the side effect is my sleep is horrible. Seems anytime I venture away from the standard 100ml dose/wk and go more, insomnia sets in HARD. Bad enough working graveyard, but add in this stuff and it gets bad.

But alcohol/lack of sleep and skipping/dropping doses by a lot will dump you like a bad girlfriend as I found out...had read it, but got to see it first hand LOL


----------

